# Freezing Eco Bedding?



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

I've heard that you should freeze loose bedding (such as Carefresh) before use to kill off any mites that might be in the bedding, but what about Eco Bedding? It's basically crinkled paper, so I don't see why I'd need to, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Rat Mother (Feb 28, 2019)

I would anyway. Mites are not worth the risk. It's just 24 hours in a freezer. My rats are just getting over mites (I hope). I had to freeze all of their stuff and disinfect the cage really well. I've heard that with revolution, you don't have to do that, but my one rat has pretty bad scabs so I don't want to risk it. Also, I used moxidectin (it was the easiest to access) so I don't think it works the same. The point is, it's been a pain in the butt so freezing it all is safer. I will freeze all new bedding in the future, regardless of the brand or type. I didn't know about the risk of mites from bedding until it was too late.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I would imagine that mites can sit on crinkled paper as easily as they can sit on carefresh. I've read that mites can survive 24 hours in the freezer. 2 to 3 days in the freezer may be a better bet.


----------



## Rat Mother (Feb 28, 2019)

I left mine in for almost 48. It looks like my Lizzy's scabs are clearing up and I haven't seen any new ones so I am really hoping they're gone!


----------



## The Mewtilator (May 16, 2019)

I would recommend freezing any sort of bedding for at least 24 hours, 48 would be ideal from what I've found across the internet. My rats have either lice or fleas and the only possible sources I can think of are the bedding (CareFresh) or some applewood chew sticks. Both of which were the most recent things I purchased but did not freeze. Which was a mistake. I've ordered some Bimectin (ivermectin) 1.87% as Revolution requires a vet prescription and I've taken most of their things and put them in the freezer. Ordered some new pan liners, hammock, and suspended tunnel. Will just toss the old ones as they're over a year old and are starting to become seriously shredded. They did last me a while though. If not for whatever parasite is terrorizing my rats, I'd probably continue using them for a little longer. You're better off freezing it just in case as this is quite a hassle...


----------

